

Web Development Frameworks: Silicon Valley vs Europe - soci
http://blog.jobsbcn.com/index.php/2015/07/14/web-development-frameworks-silicon-valley-vs-europe/

======
therealmarv
missing a lot of good frameworks here. From the comparison list I've only
touched Django once. Where is Backbone, Express/Koa, Flask, Play Framework or
even AngularJS, Ember.js ?

~~~
soci
Author here.

You are right, we missed those, most likely because we were focussing on MVC
Frameworks.

Anyway, a quick search in our startup jobs database shows that in Barcelona
there are 8 open positions for Ember.js, 4 for Backbone, 1 for flask, and none
for Play Framework.

AngularJS was not added to the list because it's a platform, not a framework.

~~~
therealmarv
thanks for the quick reply :)

